# Need dx for history pos. Ppd



## MsMaddy (Feb 12, 2010)

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT IS THE DX CODE FOR HISTORY OF POSITIVE PPD??

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE
MSMADDY


----------



## LLovett (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought once you had a positive reaction you always would so there would never be a history of per se, you are just a positive reactor.

795.5

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

